# Cannondale tandem sizing?



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey gang,

There's a Cannondale mountain tandem for sale semi-locally. It appears to be a M/S (as listed in old Cannondale brochures). However, the EFF of the captain position is listed as 22 inches (also confirmed by owne with tape measure). This seems really short for a medium - am I missing something about the geometry? 

I'm trying to decide if it' worth the 1.5 hour drive to check out, or if it's too small for me.

I'm 5'7".

My current bike mountain bike a 17.5 Trek Rig, with a 23.4" ETT. My road bikes are mostly around 53cm ETT.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/looking-mtb-tandem-715291.html

Some sizing info there.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

There is no info about the bike itself, in particular the model year.

Tandems have an art of surviving for many years and sometimes several owners. 

Through the years, off-road singles have evolved in many ways. Tandems have also evolved to some extent.

Singles from the mid 90's were typically shorter top tube length with a longer stem. Back then a 135mm stem was very common. Today, you tend to see longer top tubes and shorter stems, often 100 > 110 mm.

Consider your stoker too, the aft end was often short as well. Not saying the bike won't fit or could not be a great machine, rather do your homework.

For Cannondale off-road tandems, 1999 was a big year for frame changes.

PK


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

The one for sale locally is a 1999 MT2000.

Here are the seller's notes on size:


> If i measure the top tube from the middle of the seat post to the middle of the seat post / fork tube I get 28.5 rear and 22 front
> from the ground to center of front top tube is 30 and center of rear is 28.5
> And from middle of axle to middle of axle I get 71.5
> So you be the judge I don't know if it is a large/medium or a medium/small.
> ...


The TT measurements he gives sound like a M/S, but the ST measurements sound more like a L/S?

Is there any way to tell frame size from the serial number? Or, is there a size sticker on the frame that the seller might have missed? So far, this seems like the most promising sub-$1000 tandem - I may have to suck it up and make the drive to check it out (it's 1.5 hours away, which I'd drive in a heartbeat if I knew it would fit).

It's the bright green color, which does appear in the 1999 Cannondale catalog. It also appears to have disc tabs front and rear (raer dropout is weird - looks like there is a circle of metal just above the dropout). The rear hub is threaded, I assume for a drag brake?


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

Well Crack Monkey, I looked at the frame geometry table on page 95 of the 1999 (V2) catalog on Vintage Cannondale. The MT2000 was produced in Mean Green that year. You are describing the M/S perfectly. The L/S has a 23" captain's top tube.

I completely agree w/PMK about looking out for your stoker. If you do make the drive you should take your stoker too.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm leaning towards it being a L/M size based off the seat tube dimensions AND the thought that the person that measured did not measure the TT length horizontal or parallel to the ground. If they measure the horizontal TT the dimension will be part way up the seatpost and therefore longer than 22.0.

If there are size decals they will be on the frame, at a minimum on the one seat tube or possibly both seat tubes.

Print the specs, grab a tape measure, some cash, and your stoker...sounds like a possible lunch date or dinner date.

Also consider that at 5'7" you could ride a medium too. I did not notice any height listed for your stoker. Mine is 5'6" and fit the medium rear well, but with the newer frames having a longer stoker TT, she could have also fit a small with a lot of seatpost showing.

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Good Luck CM
I'm sure glad I found my L/S at 5'9" it worked out better for me......
Don't forget to post some pic's if you bring Her home :thumbsup:


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey gang, just a quick update... picked up a 1992 Cannondale (road). Ended up with a 21x19, which should work out great. It needs some maintenance - cables, tires, rear seatpost. Bonus - at some point, a set of Phil Wood hubs with a drag brake were installed, and some XT V-brakes with a roller adapter. Paid $400. Should have it roadworthy again for well under $600.


----------

